# Looking for Eleaf iStick Pico



## GSM500 (19/3/21)

Hi Y'all,

Does anyone have stock of the iStick Pico (OG 22mm) normal finish or resin?

Also interested in the Pico X and the New Pico 2.

If anyone knows where I might find these please let us know

Cheers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (19/3/21)

Try here
https://eciggies.co.za/index.php?_route_=Hardware/Mouth-to-Lung-Vape-Options-MTL/MTL-Mods

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## adriaanh (19/3/21)

https://www.vapedomain.co.za/collec.../eleaf-istick-pico-25-kit?variant=55106151957

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (19/3/21)

Check out - https://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/507236609/Vaping_Eleaf_iStick_Pico_75W_Kit_Only_gray_colour.html

Make an offer and see what they say.

.


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/3/21)

ddk1979 said:


> Check out - https://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/507236609/Vaping_Eleaf_iStick_Pico_75W_Kit_Only_gray_colour.html
> 
> Make an offer and see what they say.
> 
> .



Please just be careful of BidorBuy iStick Pico's... bought one almost 2 years back, ended up being a clone and died on me within a month... check ratings and feedback on a seller first.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (19/3/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Please just be careful of BidorBuy iStick Pico's... bought one almost 2 years back, ended up being a clone and died on me within a month... check ratings and feedback on a seller first.



and one of the ratings from that seller is... Drum roll please

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## GSM500 (19/3/21)

Stranger said:


> Try here
> https://eciggies.co.za/index.php?_route_=Hardware/Mouth-to-Lung-Vape-Options-MTL/MTL-Mods


I know these guys well, they only have the Pico 25, not the models I'm looking for, but thanks all the same.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GSM500 (19/3/21)

ddk1979 said:


> Check out - https://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/507236609/Vaping_Eleaf_iStick_Pico_75W_Kit_Only_gray_colour.html
> 
> Make an offer and see what they say.
> 
> .


Thanks, I can buy the fake ones by the wheelbarrow load from someone at R180.00 each

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GSM500 (19/3/21)

adriaanh said:


> https://www.vapedomain.co.za/collec.../eleaf-istick-pico-25-kit?variant=55106151957


Thanks but also only the pico 25

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (19/3/21)

GSM500 said:


> Hi Y'all,
> 
> Does anyone have stock of the iStick Pico (OG 22mm) normal finish or resin?
> 
> ...



@GSM500 PM incoming

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/3/21)

Hooked said:


> @GSM500 PM incoming



you got info to share on this @Hooked ?
I’d also fancy an older stock pico for a small MTL setup - my Kayfun V3 mini


----------



## Hooked (20/3/21)

Silver said:


> you got info to share on this @Hooked ?
> I’d also fancy an older stock pico for a small MTL setup - my Kayfun V3 mini


 
@Silver 

I do, but I PMd @GSM500, thinking that if he wasn't interested I would post in Classifieds, which would probably be more appropriate than here. However, since you ask...

I have a *pre-loved Pico 25 Resin (NO ATTY).* Not used much and I haven't used it for years. 
R600 and you pay for delivery.
Note: @GSM500 might be interested and he gets first option. Awaiting final reply.





I've tried unsuccessfully to get these marks off.







And then I have a *new, still in the box,* Pico 25 (NO ATTY). 
R700 and you pay delivery

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (20/3/21)

Ooh, wow, that’s lovely @Hooked !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (20/3/21)

Silver said:


> Ooh, wow, that’s lovely @Hooked !



@Silver @GSM500 is taking the Resin, so if you are interested in the black and silver let me know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/3/21)

Hooked said:


> @Silver @GSM500 is taking the Resin, so if you are interested in the black and silver let me know.



Thanks @Hooked - not to worry
I am going to look for the original Pico first (not the Pico25)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

